# opinions please...



## kerste

So it's been a real struggle to think of names we both agree on. I'm now 34 weeks and I think we're there!

If it is a girl, we like - Zoe Lydia 

If it is a boy - Theo Benjamin

I'm happier with the girl's name than with the boy's name. Theo was my choice and Ben my husband's choice but he's just settling for Theo, he's not crazy about it but he says it'll do. I kinda hoped we'd both be in love with the name we chose but we've tried everything and can't seem to agree. 
I particularly like Theo because it has the same meaning as my husband's name - John. 
I have also been told that Theo is a "black guy's name" as in Theo Walcott and Theo Huxtable (the Cosby's I think?). I just think of Theos as having dark hair (don't know why?!) and our baby is likely to have dark hair as we both have dark hair. 

What do you all think? I would really welcome honest opinions!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Zoe is a really cute name...

Also love Chloe...

The only Theo i have ever known was Theo Huxtable from The Cosby Show, so he is the person that comes to mind when i hear the name...

Prefer Benjamin Theo, tbh...


----------



## MUMOF5

MommyTammyPA said:


> Prefer Benjamin Theo, tbh...

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## domingo

My little brother is called Theo. He's 18 so back when he was born there were literally Theos about.
It's a lot more popular now and not just with black people. It's a Greek name anyway haha. I know a few little Theos of varying nationalities - it's a great name and still a lot less common than Ben/Benjamin (if this even matters to you heh)
When my brother was born people who hadn't seen him asked my mum if we had different dads cause he COULDNT be white! How rude it that?
It's a great name - I'd go for it myself if it didn't belong to my brother :).


----------



## JofRac

I love Theo! It's on our shortlist and my hubby is John (though I didn't think it had the same meaning). We're thinking maybe Theodore Jude/Jem then we can shorten to Theo, Teddy or TJ. I say go for it. It's in the top 50 boys names so it's not just a 'black' name x


----------



## ArticBaby

Theo.....yes the first thing that comes to my mind is the cosby show.

Zoe....nice name, but I dont know for a girl:shrug:


----------

